# MAXOLUTION  mahnbescheid von gericht



## florian23 (13 Januar 2008)

Hallo habe ein prob

und zwar kam gestern ein mahnbescheid vom gericht 
der antragsteller MAXOLUTION INTERNET SERVICES GMBH

mit der forderung von 711,82€ 

allerdingsd is das prob ich habe nie was von der firma bin samstag gehört oder gelesen , bekommen 

was kann ich machen helft mir bitte wer kann dazu was sagen oder berichten würde mir helfen


----------



## katzenjens (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: MAXOLUTION  mahnbescheid von gericht*

Hallo,

in öffentlichen Foren darf leider keine Rechtsberatung gegeben werden, deshalb nur der allgemeine Hinweis, dass man einem Mahnbescheid, so man meint, dass er unberechtigt ist, innerhalb von 2 Wochen widersprechen muss. Dazu reicht ein Kreuzchen auf dem Formular (Forderung wird bestritten) aus. Danach muss er wieder zurückgeschickt werden.

Als nächstes wird eine seriöse Firma nach einigen Wochen eine Klage einreichen. Man hat dann aber genug Zeit, um sich mit einem Anwalt zu beraten oder mithilfe einer Verbraucherzentrale sich vorzubereiten. Wenn mir sowas passieren würde, bräuchte ich keinen Anwalt  Derjenige, welche Forderungen gegen mich hat, muss diese verdammt gut begründen können. Wenn ich definitiv nix bestellt / angemeldet habe siehts schlecht aus für den Fordernden.

Eine unseriöse Firma hingegen lässt den "Nicht-" Kunden lange zappeln indem einfach keine Klage erhoben wird. Die Fristen bis wann er klagen muss sind leider recht lang.

Bei einem Betrag, den Du gesagt hast, würde sich aber schon im Vorfeld ein Gespräch mit einem Anwalt lohnen. Die Kosten kannst Du bei einem Prozessgewinn vom Kläger holen.

In Deinem Fall könnte es z.B. auch sein, dass jemand auf Deinem Namen etwas bestellt hat. Allerdings ist es dann Sache des Klägers, dafür zu Sorgen dass die Daten korrekt sind.

Übrigens hat MAXOLUTION auch in diesem Forum eine Krankenakte: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43260

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Wembley (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: MAXOLUTION  mahnbescheid von gericht*

Siehe auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39416


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: MAXOLUTION  mahnbescheid von gericht*



florian23 schrieb:


> ich habe nie was von der firma ... gehört oder gelesen


Das ist merkwürdig! Diese Firma versucht zuerst ihre Außenstände per eMail abzurufen (Rechnung, Mahnung). Danach wird die vom Nutzer des Dienstes angegebene Adresse per Briefpost kontaktiert. Dies machen zumeist dann schon deutsche Inkassosozietäten, wie z. B. die eine bekannte aus Hamburg. Nun scheint es mir fraglich, ob es sich tatsächlich um einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid handelt oder um eine Zahlungsaufforderung vom Anwalt. Der nämlich versendet nicht sofort einen Mahnbescheid sondern versucht es erst auf die billige Tour.

In einem ähnlichen Fall (selbe Firmen) hat ein Empfänger wegen Umzug die vorherigen Schriftsätze nicht erhalten und das Inkassounternehmen hat dessen neue Anschrift ermittelt. Da jedoch die Briefe von der alten Adresse nicht an den Absender zurück gesendet wurden, ging das Inkasso davon aus, dass der Empfänger lediglich nicht adäquat reagiert hatte und bediente sofort die neue Anschrift - die vorherigen Mahnungen hatte jedoch der Hausmeister von der alten Wohnung ohne Kenntnis des eigentlichen Empfängers entsorgt.


----------



## conair2004 (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: MAXOLUTION  mahnbescheid von gericht*

Ich würde sofort Anzeige gegen die Firma erstatten, schließlich habe ich denen niemals meine Daten gegeben. Wo haben die die dann her? 
Gegen den Bescheid brauchst du erst Einspruch einzulegen, wenn er tatsächlich vom Gericht kommt. Aber das ist unwahrscheinlich......


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: MAXOLUTION  mahnbescheid von gericht*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Ich würde sofort Anzeige gegen die Firma erstatten, schließlich habe ich denen niemals meine Daten gegeben.


....das macht aber von Deutschland aus keinen Sinn, da die Firma ihren Sitz in Österreich hat und dem ersten Anschein nach die Geschädigte ist. Wieso sollte da nun wer angezeigt werden? Ob die Firma Missbrauch mit den Daten macht, kann zwar nicht zweifelsfrei ausgeschlossen werden aber es kann wegen der unlösbaren IP-Verfolgung auch nicht nachgewiesen werden. Somit werden (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) alle in D erstatteten Anzeigen über kurz oder lang eingestellt.


conair2004 schrieb:


> Wo haben die die dann her?


das ist das mit dem ersten Anschein und deren Rechtfertigungsgrund - demnach hat sich wohl irgendwer missbräuchlich mit den Daten des Rechnungsempfängers angemeldet, wohlgemerkt dem Anschein nach zum Nachteil der Firma.


----------



## dedelx (12 März 2008)

*Klage,schrftliches Verfahren Maxolution*

Hallo,
gebe zum ersten mal ein Thema ein, habe aber schon sehr viel in diesem Forum gelesen.
Mein Hauptinteresse waren die Themen zu Maxolution, denn wie viele andere hier auch habe ich ein 3Tage abo  auf der Seite onlinesei......de angeklickt. Ich war auch 2x im 
Memberbereich.Dann ist einen Tag später mein PC abgestürzt. Nach 2Tagen wieder o.k.
Dann kam das übliche : Abbuchung der 4,99€ habe ich akzeptiert, nur alle weiteren Abbuchungen habe ich zurückgeholt. Dann wieser das übliche :Mahnungen, RA, Inkasso.
Der Klick war im Januar 2006. Vor ca. einem halben Jahr kam ein Mahnbescheid,den ich mit Widerruf zurückgesendet habe.
Vor einer Woche habe ich dann Post vom Amtsgericht bekommen : schriftliches Verfahren,
da unter 600,-€.
Das Gericht fordert eine Stellungnahme von mir und vielleicht kann mir noch jemand einen heißen Tipp geben? Das kuriose an der Sache ist, das die Anwälte von M. als Beweismittel
auch wieder die IP angeben.Durch recherchen im Netz bin ich auch auf die Info gestoßen,
daß der GF von M. der Herr M. P. ein Mitgesellschafter von 1&1 ist,zuuufällig ist dieser Provider auch meiner.
Das Urteil soll am 8 April gesprochen werden.
Werde das Urteil hier bekannt geben.


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2008)

*AW: Klage,schrftliches Verfahren Maxolution*

...das ist ein Problem, dass in der Tat mal verhandelt gehört. Du hast dich angemeldet und nicht rechtzeitig in der Testzeit kündigen können, da dein PC abgestürzt war. Ist das nun das Problem des Anbieters oder lässt ein Gericht Rechtfertigungsgründe (die natürlich beweisen werden müssen) zu?


----------



## katzenjens (12 März 2008)

*AW: MAXOLUTION  mahnbescheid von gericht*

Hallo,

ab jetzt wäre ein Anwalt vonnöten, damit man nicht durch eigene Unerfahrenheit auf dem Gebiet einen dummen Fehler macht. Die Kosten für einen Anwalt sind definitiv günstiger als wenn man es selbst in die Hände nimmt und auf die Nase fällt. Am besten einen Fachanwalt für Onlinerecht aus dem Internet ergooglen. Ist besser als ein "Normal"-Anwalt vor Ort.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## det58 (20 März 2008)

*AW: MAXOLUTION  mahnbescheid von gericht*

[.....]
mich bedrohen Sie auch aber ich lass es mir nicht gefallen habe schon Strafanzeige gestellt und alle die von Maxolution bedrängt werden [......]

Grüßle Det

_Nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2008)

*AW: MAXOLUTION  mahnbescheid von gericht*



det58 schrieb:


> habe schon Strafanzeige gestellt


Warum das? Erkläre dein Problem doch etwas näher.


----------

